# Monster buck shot in Livingston county



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

jr28schalm said:


> i seen you on 23 mile with that buck..lol


Yep same truck, buck and pad under the head.


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

stickbow shooter said:


> Yep same truck, buck and pad under the head.


Very possible. Today its traveling to Muskegon for more interviews and photo shoots.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Quack attack said:


> The DNR has never been very good at aging any deer over 1 1/2 years old.


Tooth wear is a guess-estimate after the deer's 2nd birthday. The same DNR person who aged it at 4.5 might age it at 5.5 next month if handed just the lower jaw. 
I would not be surprised if a tooth is sent in for CA testing the age comes back at 5.5 or 6.5. CA is not perfect either, but better than tooth wear. Only way to know for sure is to read the year on the tag of deer ranch deer.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> what a stud of a deer. Pretty awesome to have a back story that long with a deer on state land in a heavily hunted portion of the state. He's got himself a honey hole.


I'm guessing that this buck got himself killed by following a doe/fawn that was about ready for breeding away from his normal safe zone.

L & O


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Beautiful buck, but watch out with all the attention something like that will bring. Both good and bad. I would show it off too. He grew a dandy rack. I just wouldn't say where I got him at.


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

Liver and Onions said:


> I'm guessing that this buck got himself killed by following a doe/fawn that was about ready for breeding away from his normal safe zone.
> 
> L & O


Was no doe in site. Anyone on this site can shoot a buck like that in mi. Jus have to work for it. Do homework. Scout.


----------



## Kelley Campbell (Dec 14, 2016)

This is my brother Steve, definately didn't pay anything to get that buck just yrs of hunting experience... he's been tracking that thing on his cam since before Thanksgiving, congrats Steve!


----------



## kskenny (Nov 25, 2016)

outdoorsmi. said:


> Was no doe in site. Anyone on this site can shoot a buck like that in mi. Jus have to work for it. Do homework. Scout.


Really? Come on man... that's a bit of a stretch. Lol


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Miidhunter said:


> I also thought you were required to wear orange during all firearm seasons. Bowhunting or not. Then again maybe i thought it was just common sense to wear orange if I knew there were hunters in the woods with itchy trigger fingers. Empty or low freezers and a bit of movement??
> 
> Then again common sense isn't so common.


The rulebook is pretty clear. It specifically says exception for archery and crossbow hunters during archery season. It then goes into exceptions for migratory birds , bear turkey etc...By your logic of all firearms seasons you would need to wear it in oct as well. People are hunting upland game and small game etc. All thru oct.

Also, I have never experienced itchy trigger fingers unless I have poison ivy. I find your description of muzzleloader hunters comical.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

I noticed the carrots in the back of the truck. Wonder if he was baiting the spot where the deer was shot?


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> I noticed the carrots in the back of the truck. Wonder if he was baiting the spot where the deer was shot?


Good catch!....


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

stickbow shooter said:


> Beautiful buck, but watch out with all the attention something like that will bring. Both good and bad. I would show it off too. He grew a dandy rack. I just wouldn't say where I got him at.


Could also not be the spot but just said where it came from, way some ppl are with bucks not sure I woulda even posted the county lol.


----------



## Miidhunter (Nov 14, 2016)

Liver and Onions said:


> I'm guessing that this buck got himself killed by following a doe/fawn that was about ready for breeding away from his normal safe zone.
> 
> L & O


Who would have thought.... a male possibly following a female because she could be in heat. Now we're getting somewhere!


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Liver and Onions said:


> Only way to know for sure is to read the year on the tag of deer ranch deer.
> 
> L & O


Really? WOW.. :lol:


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

Liver and Onions said:


> Tooth wear is a guess-estimate after the deer's 2nd birthday. The same DNR person who aged it at 4.5 might age it at 5.5 next month if handed just the lower jaw.
> I would not be surprised if a tooth is sent in for CA testing the age comes back at 5.5 or 6.5. CA is not perfect either, but better than tooth wear. Only way to know for sure is to read the year on the tag of deer ranch deer.
> 
> L & O


If your interested he said he would take all haters rt to whr his stand was. Then show you the gut pile. Then [email protected] pics and video so you can analyze them to the surrounding area.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

outdoorsmi. said:


> If your interested he said he would take all haters rt to whr his stand was. Then show you the gut pile. Then [email protected] pics and video so you can analyze them to the surrounding area.


You are miss reading my post. I'm not questioning the kill at all. I'm stating that the 4.5 age given by the person looking at the tooth wear is an estimate. CA testing is more accurate, but not absolute. The only people that know for sure the age of their deer are the deer ranch owners.
Read my post again.

L & O


----------



## Miidhunter (Nov 14, 2016)

outdoorsmi. said:


> If your interested he said he would take all haters rt to whr his stand was. Then show you the gut pile. Then [email protected] pics and video so you can analyze them to the surrounding area.


I wouldn't bother with it. Steve worked hard for that buck and was rewarded. Today's society feels that everyone should get a trophy without the hard work. Take it with a grain of salt... there are a lot of hard working people our there. 

Again, Congrats Steve!! Way to stick it out!


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

Liver and Onions said:


> You are miss reading my post. I'm not questioning the kill at all. I'm stating that the 4.5 age given by the person looking at the tooth wear is an estimate. CA testing is more accurate, but not absolute. The only people that know for sure the age of their deer are the deer ranch owners.
> Read my post again.
> 
> L & O


Gotcha. I see now it says Their deer.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

outdoorsmi. said:


> Gotcha. I see now it says Their deer.


All good. In no way was I questioning that kill. I could have written that post better.

L & O


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

outdoorsmi. said:


> If your interested he said he would take all haters rt to whr his stand was. Then show you the gut pile. Then [email protected] pics and video so you can analyze them to the surrounding area.


I'm interested in why anyone would offer to prove the truth. I wouldn't.


----------

